# name this fish



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A while back I posted about my "mystery apisto" that my sister bought and I had in a tank for several weeks without noticing. A "you might have too many fish, if.." moment. Now they've added size and color and with this pic I'm pretty sure they aren't apistos at all. Do you think this is a Nannacara anomola?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Either nannacara anomola or nannacara aureocephalus.
(more likely the anomola)
Beautiful fish either way.
I'd love to have those...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They've been on my "buy" list since my first dwarf cichlid book. Last time I bought some, they bred and turned red and I realized they were dorsiger, now L> dorsigera


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucky you got some!


----------

